# 2016-2017 Marriott Rewards Year-End Changeover, Status and Rollover Nights



## SueDonJ (Dec 7, 2016)

*Status Tiers in the Marriott Rewards program* are earned in a number of different ways.  Whatever status level you've earned as of 12/31/16 will remain in effect until 2/28/18 unless you attain a higher level in the interim.

- Based on the number of Elite Nights earned annually:
_Silver = 10 Nights
Gold = 50 Nights
Platinum = 75 Nights_

* There's also a _Platinum Premier_ status tier which consists of a certain percentage of the highest-earning Platinum members.  The requirements change year-to-year and any benefits are unpublished.  Marriott directly notifies all eligible members of this status.

- Beginning 2/15/17, (Marriott timeshare) DC Members with Chairman's Club or Presidential Owner status will be _Platinum Elite_ MR status, and, DC Members with Executive or Select Owner status will not be less than _Gold Elite_ MR status.  As well, Starwood Preferred Guest Member status is matched when you link your SPG and MR accounts.  See this TUG thread and various links within:  Marriott Rewards Elite Status now based on DC membership / effective 2/15/17

- MR status may also be granted by Marriott using the cumulative history of your account or other factors, and sometimes there's no rhyme or reason to it. For example, a _Silver_ with 45 Nights might be granted _Gold_ or a _Platinum_ who hasn't reached 75 Nights might have that _Platinum_ extended.  If you're one of the "lucky" ones remember that it could be a double-edge sword because your Rollover Nights will be counted based on the status that's extended and not what's actually earned (e.g. If you've accumulated 45 Nights then your status should officially be _Silver_ with 35 Rollover Nights, but if Marriott grants you _Gold_ then no Nights will roll over because 45 is less than the 50 _Gold_ requirement.)

- If you have not earned enough Nights to hold your last year's Status level and don't have enough activity for the scenario directly above, Marriott typically will drop you only one tier.  For example, a _Platinum_ who has earned only 35 Nights will not be dropped all the way to _Silver_ but will instead be granted _Gold_.

********

*Lifetime MR status* is based on cumulative Nights and Points:
_
Lifetime Silver = 250 Nights and 1.2 million Points
Lifetime Gold = 500 Nights and 1.6 million Points
Lifetime Platinum = 750 Nights and 2 million Points_

********

*Rollover Nights* are all those accumulated in the current year above the amount required for your attained status tier.  The equation to figure out how many Rollover Nights should be posted to your account when the year-end changeover is done, based on info in the "Nights Detail" box in your account, is:

_"2016 Total" Nights Earned this Year
<less> "2015 rollover" Nights (from 2015 to 2016)
<less> Number of Nights required for Status held as of 12/31/16 (10 Silver, 50 Gold, 75 Plat)
<equals> Rollover Nights for 2016 into 2017
_
(Navigate to the "Nights Detail" box by signing in to your marriott.com account --> click on "My Account" at the top right --> click on "Account Overview" --> click on "Nights" to the right of your "Hello ____" greeting.)

********

*See these pages on marriott.com:
Member Benefits At A Glance
Elite Rollover Nights
Lifetime Status
Expiration Guidelines  *Note that effective 2/1/16 the expiration terms&conditions are being enforced.

*Year-end changeover and Rollover Nights accounting will take place during January but each may not take place on the same day - watch your accounts and feel free to give the rest of us a heads-up here if/when you're seeing changes.  During the past few years there have been incorrect Status and/or Rollover Nights notifications generated by preliminary changeovers, so *it's a good idea to take a screen shot or printout of your "Account Activity" and "Nights Detail" account information on Dec 31st, just in case.*


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 16, 2016)

[Bump back to first page on forum.]


----------



## mas (Dec 17, 2016)

Correct me if I'm wrong -- or if I'm missing something, however, it seems to me that MR Lifetime status for MVC presidential and Chairman's Club members is sort of a non issue now that Plat elite will be bestowed on them.  To me that means as long as you maintain your MVC status you will be plat. elite regardless of your annual night stays.  This assumes that Plat. elite is Plat. elite regardless of how you obtained that status.


----------



## bazzap (Dec 17, 2016)

mas said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong -- or if I'm missing something, however, it seems to me that MR Lifetime status for MVC presidential and Chairman's Club members is sort of a non issue now that Plat elite will be bestowed on them.  To me that means as long as you maintain your MVC status you will be plat. elite regardless of your annual night stays.  This assumes that Plat. elite is Plat. elite regardless of how you obtained that status.


If you and your partner are joint MVC Owners though and one of you is Lifetime Platinum and the other not Platinum you can switch the MR account linked to the ownership to ensure both of you will be Platinum in future.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 1, 2017)

[Bump back to first page.]


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 1, 2017)

Nothing here yet.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 1, 2017)

GreenTea said:


> Nothing here yet.



I wouldn't expect to see any changes for a couple weeks.  But now is the time to print out or take a screen shot of your account activity because when they do the changeover they'll be using the numbers as of 12/31/16.  From the first post above:  "_*Year-end changeover and Rollover Nights accounting will take place during January but each may not take place on the same day - watch your accounts and feel free to give the rest of us a heads-up here if/when you're seeing changes. During the past few years there have been incorrect Status and/or Rollover Nights notifications generated by preliminary changeovers, so *it's a good idea to take a screen shot or printout of your "Account Activity" and "Nights Detail" account information on Dec 31st, just in case.*_"


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 1, 2017)

I registered for SPG on 12/29. I got an email congratulating me on earning Platinum and it said the status would be valid until 2/28/18. I only had 52 nights in 2016. Is the message a glitch? Rollover didn't even occur yet.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 1, 2017)

Tonight my counter was back to zero and my status was platinum.   It was platinum and while last year I had 15-20 rollover nights, this year only a few over the required 75.  I guess there was no accounting needed.  I just went back to zero and keep the same status.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 1, 2017)

Mine too but I don't think it happens that fast. I could be wrong but I think there is a "limbo" period. In other words status changes and rollover nights probably have not have occurred yet.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2017)

My wife's account and mine still look as they did at the end of 2016, no changes yet. Seems rather early for any changes, they usually take about a week to 20 days.


----------



## curbysplace (Jan 2, 2017)

Our Rewards account still shows 2016 totals. We checked out of a Renaissance Hotel on 12/30. That stay just now shows as posted - points & nights - on my Marriott account. They say it can take up to 10 days to post stays. I assume it's for reasons like that they don't want to switch records to the new year until the easy postings are made.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 3, 2017)

Well like Greentea my counter went to zero immediately on 1/1. I thought it was normal but I don't remember what happened before.

EDIT: After closer look my counter is not at zero. It shows zero in the mobile app but on the website it shows 60 nights.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 4, 2017)

My online account isn't showing anything yet.  Looks like the mobile app automatically reset with the new year but not online, so I'd expect that accounting to be similar to what's happening in the past.



GreenTea said:


> Tonight my counter was back to zero and my status was platinum.   It was platinum and while last year I had 15-20 rollover nights, this year only a few over the required 75.  I guess there was no accounting needed.  I just went back to zero and keep the same status.



If you're not eligible for Platinum through DC Membership or MR Lifetime, your <2016 total Nights less the 2015-2016 Rollover Nights> doesn't equal or exceed 75, and/or they don't grant you status based on some other factor, then you should expect to be dropped to Gold after 2/28/16.  There's always the possibility that I'm reading your post incorrectly so if you want to post your exact details that will help us figure out where your account should stand at the changeover.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 4, 2017)

It's really screwy in the interim. Yesterday I got a rewards email showing that I have 53 nights even though online it showed 60. Today I get an email that shows I have 15 nights, presumably the 15 free nights from the CC, but online it still shows 60 nights.

The mobile app on the other hand shows the 15 nights, the same as the email.

In this day and age, is it really that hard? It really seems they have hundreds of people manually going into each different system and account and updating it.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 4, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It's really screwy in the interim. Yesterday I got a rewards email showing that I have 53 nights even though online it showed 60. Today I get an email that shows I have 15 nights, presumably the 15 free nights from the CC, but online it still shows 60 nights.
> 
> The mobile app on the other hand shows the 15 nights, the same as the email.
> 
> In this day and age, is it really that hard? It really seems they have hundreds of people manually going into each different system and account and updating it.


The inconsistency is crazy.
Today, the website shows my account with 95 nights whilst the app shows it with 0 nights.
The emails I receive always tend to lag days or even weeks behind the real position.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 5, 2017)

I got my renewal packet yesterday.  It said they renewed my platinum even though I didn't have enough nights.  I had 78 nights, so have they upped the requirement without telling anyone, including their marketing department.....the card enclosed said Platinum with 75 nights!?


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 5, 2017)

GreenTea said:


> I got my renewal packet yesterday.  It said they renewed my platinum even though I didn't have enough nights.  I had 78 nights, so have they upped the requirement without telling anyone, including their marketing department.....the card enclosed said Platinum with 75 nights!?


Your post #9 above tells the tale.  You said you had 15-20 roll over nights from the prior year, and only exceeded 75 by a few this year.....so if you take your 78 nights and reduce it by the 15-20 roll over from prior period, you would be below the 75.  They gave you a soft landing and kept you at Platinum, which is nice of them and how they usually treat things in that first year you underachieve.


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 5, 2017)

GreenTea said:


> I got my renewal packet yesterday.  It said they renewed my platinum even though I didn't have enough nights.  I had 78 nights, so have they upped the requirement without telling anyone, including their marketing department.....the card enclosed said Platinum with 75 nights!?


I received the same in 2015 when my 75th night was on December 29. I think they just send this out early, but I do agree it's annoying that they act like they're doing you a favor when you in fact did requalify in your own merit.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 5, 2017)

GreenTea said:


> I got my renewal packet yesterday.  It said they renewed my platinum even though I didn't have enough nights.  I had 78 nights, so have they upped the requirement without telling anyone, including their marketing department.....the card enclosed said Platinum with 75 nights!?



I think you're running into the usual confusion that happens because 1) their email/snail-mail updates are weeks behind real-time and online updates, 2) for whatever reasons that we haven't figured out they seem to generate quite a few status-related email/snail-mail messages in error at year-end, and 3) they don't process the Status/Nights changeover until later in January (like curbysplace says in post #12 above, probably to allow time for all 2016 activity to be counted.)  Yes, it's ridiculous that they haven't figured things out to avoid the confusion but they haven't and so we deal with it.  If you can believe it, it's actually gotten worse instead of better since the mobile app was introduced.

It could be that your Plat status is going to be extended but I think the letter you got was generated weeks ago when you reached the 75-Nights for 2016.  It's too early for letters related to 2016-2017 changeover.  In the interim while all of us wait for the changeover/updates processes in our online accounts, I suggest that you take a screenshot/printout of your 2016 activity page in order to safeguard the info for the changeover.  With all the variables I think it's equally possible that their errors can hurt or help us.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 5, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> Your post #9 above tells the tale.  You said you had 15-20 roll over nights from the prior year, and only exceeded 75 by a few this year.....so if you take your 78 nights and reduce it by the 15-20 roll over from prior period, you would be below the 75.  They gave you a soft landing and kept you at Platinum, which is nice of them and how they usually treat things in that first year you underachieve.


That doesn't seem right......if the rollover doesn't actually count as "real" days, then there is no point to the rollover.   I would assume including my rollover, I ended the year with 78 nights.    I do not get 3 rollover because the rollover exceeded 3 coming into the year.    I don't think of this as a soft landing at all; I think i earned platinum with 78 nights.    I think of the soft landing in this way.....if I had 20 rollover and had 15 nights for the year for a total of 35  and they said we will make you gold.   

Oddly, the last night that counted in the year was from mid November, so I don't even think it was a case of nights not catching up with the mailing of the letters.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm getting confused but I agree with GreenTea. He hit 78 nights in 2016 and therefore will remain Platinum through 2/1/18.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 5, 2017)

GreenTea said:


> That doesn't seem right......if the rollover doesn't actually count as "real" days, then there is no point to the rollover.   I would assume including my rollover, I ended the year with 78 nights.    I do not get 3 rollover because the rollover exceeded 3 coming into the year.    I don't think of this as a soft landing at all; I think i earned platinum with 78 nights.    I think of the soft landing in this way.....if I had 20 rollover and had 15 nights for the year for a total of 35  and they said we will make you gold.
> 
> Oddly, the last night that counted in the year was from mid November, so I don't even think it was a case of nights not catching up with the mailing of the letters.





Saintsfanfl said:


> I'm getting confused but I agree with GreenTea. He hit 78 nights in 2016 and therefore will remain Platinum through 2/1/18.


Sorry....my bad!!  You guys are correct....I was jumping forward a year and thinking about your roll over days into 2017 and confusing myself in the process.  It appears the dumb stick has hit me a bit early this year.  ;-(


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 5, 2017)

Fasttr said:


> Sorry....my bad!!  You guys are correct....I was jumping forward a year and thinking about your roll over days into 2017 and confusing myself in the process.  It appears the dumb stick has hit me a bit early this year.  ;-(



999/1000 isn't that bad


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 8, 2017)

They are getting close to updating for 2017. Both of our accounts now show 0 stays for the year but no rollover nights have posted as of yet. The change to 0 stays occurred within the past couple of hours.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2017)

dualrated2 said:


> They are getting close to updating for 2017. Both of our accounts now show 0 stays for the year but no rollover nights have posted as of yet. The change to 0 stays occurred within the past couple of hours.


Yup, mine shows 0 also. I won't have any roll over nights. Just want to check to make sure I retain gold based on DC owner status.


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 8, 2017)

Rollover nights have posted for our one account that qualified so the year end closeout came early this year by about five or six days.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 8, 2017)

Yep... my rollovers are accurate as well.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 8, 2017)

Mine is still showing 0, should have 7.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Mine is still showing 0, should have 7.


How many nights did you have in 2016 and how many rolled over from 2015? Perhaps the subtraction of 2015 rollover nights is causing you to end up with 0?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 8, 2017)

Ah...I never know how it is calculated.  I had 11 rollover nights going into 2016.  I had 57 by end of year 2016.  I think you meant that the 7 was "taken" since it was fewer than the 11 that were rolled over?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm showing 1 night for the year but with no explanation.   I haven't stayed.  It's too early for credit card nights from last month to post.  No note of rollover though I don't believe I qualified for any anyway.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Ah...I never know how it is calculated.  I had 11 rollover nights going into 2016.  I had 57 by end of year 2016.  I think you meant that the 7 was "taken" since it was fewer than the 11 that were rolled over?


Yes since your roll over nights are more than 7, you will have no roll over nights in to 2017. Rollover nights can't roll over again.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 8, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes since your roll over nights are more than 7, you will have no roll over nights in to 2017. Rollover nights can't roll over again.


Thank you!  A light bulb finally went off!


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 8, 2017)

GreenTea said:


> I'm showing 1 night for the year but with no explanation.   I haven't stayed.  It's too early for credit card nights from last month to post.  No note of rollover though I don't believe I qualified for any anyway.


I had a cc night hit also.  if you click on the word "NIGHTS" under your number 1, you can see where it came from.


----------



## curbysplace (Jan 9, 2017)

My Rewards account is reset. Shows zero nights for 2017 and 44 rollover nights. The count for 2016: 164 total nights consisting of 45 rollover nights + 119 nights stayed and bonus nights from credit card spending & the cc anniversary bonus nights. Computation is:

164 total nights for 2016

164-45 rollover (from 2015) = 119

119-75 for platinum = 44 rollover from 2016 into 2017


----------



## Pens_Fan (Jan 9, 2017)

I am surprised that they didn't bump me.

I had 74 nights.

They kept me at gold with 24 rollover night.  Platinum will be easy this year with that many rollover nights.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 9, 2017)

Have your 15 nights for the Marriott Visa posted? Our acct. was updated with rollover nights and cc nights for cc payment the end of Dec., but not for the 15 elite nights for the cc. Was wondering if it was a mistake or just in the process of updating.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 9, 2017)

Pens_Fan said:


> I am surprised that they didn't bump me.
> 
> I had 74 nights.
> 
> They kept me at gold with 24 rollover night.  Platinum will be easy this year with that many rollover nights.


Last year I pondered if their offer to Buy Back Our Status would affect cases like this.  For 40k points you can buy back to platinum.  One source said they have always offered it but I didn't see it announced until this time last year.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 9, 2017)

My nights are reset too now.
The number rolled over into 2017 was not immediately obvious, as I had 30 Bonus nights in 2016.
When I look at the detail though that comprised
4 Promotional, 10 Rewards Credit Card (UK), 0 Rewarding Events which were eligible towards rollover.
16 2016 Rollover which were not eligible towards further rollover.
So with my 65 Paid Nights, I start 2017 with 4 Rollover nights to go with my renewed Platinum status.
(65 +30) - 16 = 79 which is the 75 necessary for renewal (the full 95 were of course eligible for this) + 4 rollover.


----------



## KenA (Jan 9, 2017)

I had exactly 75 nights at the end of 2015, which gave me Platinum status for 2016.  In 2016, I had a total of 57 nights.  Right now the counter is showing 1 night for 2017 (from an actual stay).  0 rollover nights, but Platinum status still.  If I lost platinum, would it have already shown?  And I thought I would have 7 rollovers (assuming I was going back to gold).  I'm always confused about how this works....sorry.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 9, 2017)

I had 60 nights, no rollover into this year, and they left me at Platinum. 

It is interesting. Platinum with Marriott gets you platinum with SPG and vice versa. When I recently registered with SPG and linked, it gave me Platinum through 2/1/18. Perhaps it's a timing issue with the programming. I wonder if I stayed Platinum with Marriott because they gave me Platinum with SPG through 2017. It's either that or the system knew I would remain Platinum but I don't see how that's possible.


----------



## KenA (Jan 9, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I had 60 nights, no rollover into this year, and they left me at Platinum.
> 
> It is interesting. Platinum with Marriott gets you platinum with SPG and vice versa. When I recently registered with SPG and linked, it gave me Platinum through 2/1/18. Perhaps it's a timing issue with the programming. I wonder if I stayed Platinum with Marriott because they gave me Platinum with SPG through 2017. It's either that or the system knew I would remain Platinum but I don't see how that's possible.



I actually registered last week for SPG and linked, which gave me Platinum with SPG (because I was with Marriott).  I wonder if that had anything to do with it like you....


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2017)

m61376 said:


> Have your 15 nights for the Marriott Visa posted? Our acct. was updated with rollover nights and cc nights for cc payment the end of Dec., but not for the 15 elite nights for the cc. Was wondering if it was a mistake or just in the process of updating.



Don't the VISA 15 Nights post on the card's anniversary?


----------



## KenA (Jan 9, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> Don't the VISA 15 Nights post on the card's anniversary?


Mine do... it June before I see those nights credited.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 9, 2017)

KenA said:


> I actually registered last week for SPG and linked, which gave me Platinum with SPG (because I was with Marriott).  I wonder if that had anything to do with it like you....



Yes but it should be tied to Platinum status from Marriott. The two should logically run together. Instead it said I was Platinum until 2/1/18. With Marriott it should be until 2/1/17. But now Marriott should remain Platinum in order to match SPG.

I'll take it...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2017)

Pens_Fan said:


> I am surprised that they didn't bump me.
> 
> I had 74 nights.
> 
> They kept me at gold with 24 rollover night.  Platinum will be easy this year with that many rollover nights.


Were you already platinum? If not, it is unlikely they would bump you up. We saw a report last year of someoen who was not Platinum and had 74 nights was not bumped. If you were simply one night short of renewing Platinum, then I would expect them to renew you even if you were a night short.



SueDonJ said:


> Don't the VISA 15 Nights post on the card's anniversary?


Yes, the 15 Visa nights post with the credit card anniversary.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 9, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I had 60 nights, no rollover into this year, and *they left me at Platinum*.


I don't think you can know that yet, because status drops don't occur on January 1.  I think it is either February 1 or February 15.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I don't think you can know that yet, because status drops don't occur on January 1.  I think it is either February 1 or February 15.


The only way you could know for sure is if they sent some kind of mailer indicating status was renewed even though one didn't meet the required nights.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 9, 2017)

This is slightly off topic, but I am mentioning it here because this thread touches on several MR elite status issues.  I always figured that the unwritten status of Platinum Premier required a lot of nights AND a lot of dollars spent.  Well, I now have evidence that suggests it is primarily nights, and not just nights actually stayed.  My wife had 138 nights in 2016, which included 24 rollover nights and 24 credit card nights, as well as 15 award nights.  Of the 75 "paid" nights, 60 were timeshare nights (with very few dollars spent on the folios) and 15 were paid nights, almost all of which were cheap weekend nights.  She spent maybe $3,000 in total at Marriott hotels and resorts all year, and she was just made Platinum Premier for 2017.  It had to be based almost entirely on the 138 elite nights credited to her account in 2016, including rollovers.  Her lifetime status is still silver because she is still under 1.6 million lifetime MR points.


----------



## curbysplace (Jan 9, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I always figured that the unwritten status of Platinum Premier required a lot of nights AND a lot of dollars spent.  Well, I now have evidence that suggests it is primarily nights, and not just nights actually stayed.



For as long as I have been following the Marriott Rewards program the annual Platinum Elite status has been any combination of paid nights and bonus nights totaling 75. I have never seen any requirement to have a certain "spend" threshold for the annual Platinum status. It appears there has been some back-and-forth whether bonus certificated nights count. I know they counted in 2016. I do not know if they will count in 2017.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2017)

curbysplace said:


> For as long as I have been following the Marriott Rewards program the annual Platinum Elite status has been any combination of paid nights and bonus nights totaling 75. I have never seen any requirement to have a certain "spend" threshold for the annual Platinum status. It appears there has been some back-and-forth whether bonus certificated nights count. I know they counted in 2016. I do not know if they will count in 2017.


BocaBoy wasn't referring to Platinum status, it was Platinum Premier. A status that Marriott does not advertise.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2017)

From what I understand Platinum Premier is a certain, unpublished, percentage of Platinum members that's based on a combination of earned Nights and Points taking into account both single-year and lifetime activity, but every year there are outliers that defy the "norms" that can best be expected from the limited official info.  Reading _flyertalk_ and other sources that compile info from those most invested in the Marriott Rewards program, sometimes the best you can come away with is the realization that the Plat Premier level definitely exists and luck can be a factor.

Boca, congrats to your wife!  I hope you two have a grand time enjoying all the benefits!


----------



## curbysplace (Jan 9, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> BocaBoy wasn't referring to Platinum status, it was Platinum Premier. A status that Marriott does not advertise.


Platinum Premier is new to me. Just spoke to Marriott Rewards and discovered I achieved Platinum Premier for the first time just yesterday, January 8. What the rep told me is that it is based on several factors in addition to the minimum of 75 nights, with the most well-known criteria being in the top 3% of Marriott "spenders". So I stand corrected on my prior reply to Boca Boy--I was just discussing Platinum Elite in that post. I had 164 nights last year including the 45 rolled over from 2015. A significant majority of our household spending is put on the Marriott credit card but it is still hard to imagine we are in that top 3%. The rep didn't really articulate the other factors for awarding Platinum Premier but he said they were decided in some way at Marriott corporate. Maybe you have to have some connection to Bill Marriott (which I don't have).


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 10, 2017)

Well, I just looked at the account we use because the numbers Boca and Curby talked about didn't sound too far-fetched, considering Don is already Lifetime Plat and now has 85 Nights for 2017 with 79 of those being Rollovers.  And there it is - "Platinum Premier" showing on the home page.  This is exciting!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 10, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I don't think you can know that yet, because status drops don't occur on January 1.  I think it is either February 1 or February 15.



Ok but how to explain that SPG shows my Platinum expiration as 2/1/18? Would they take that away?


----------



## KenA (Jan 10, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> I don't think you can know that yet, because status drops don't occur on January 1.  I think it is either February 1 or February 15.





dioxide45 said:


> The only way you could know for sure is if they sent some kind of mailer indicating status was renewed even though one didn't meet the required nights.



I suspected that, but curious why I show 0 rollover nights.  If I am being bumped down to Gold, I should have 6 rollover nights if I understand it correctly.


----------



## Fasttr (Jan 10, 2017)

KenA said:


> I suspected that, but curious why I show 0 rollover nights.  If I am being bumped down to Gold, I should have 6 rollover nights if I understand it correctly.


See Sue's calculation methodology in post 1.....

"2016 Total" Nights Earned this Year
 <less> "2015 rollover" Nights (from 2015 to 2016)
 <less> Number of Nights required for Status held as of 12/31/16 (10 Silver, 50 Gold, 75 Plat)
 <equals> Rollover Nights for 2016 into 2017

In your case....since you were Platinum as of 12/31/16, the rollover nights would be calculated vs 75, so you would have 0 whether they keep you at Platinum, or drop you to Gold.  

They do not calculate your rollover nights vs the lower tier they may be dropping you to.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 10, 2017)

I have been platinum for several years and was platinum premier for 2016.  I have not seen any difference at all regarding upgrades at hotels or anything else.  The only thing different was getring a tracking tile last year for becoming plat premier. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 10, 2017)

frank808 said:


> I have been platinum for several years and was platinum premier for 2016.  I have not seen any difference at all regarding upgrades at hotels or anything else.  *The only thing different was getring a tracking tile last for becoming plat premier. *
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


What is a tracking tile?


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 10, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Ok but how to explain that SPG shows my Platinum expiration as 2/1/18? Would they take that away?


I can't explain that, and I don't have a lot of knowledge of the intricacies of the Starwood system.  I also suspect that Marriott Rewards will indeed keep you at Platinum for 2017.  A few years ago when I had less than 60 nights after a couple of years at platinum they kept me at platinum the next year anyway.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 10, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> What is a tracking tile?


I can only guess it is one of these, which I use and if so they are really good.
https://www.thetileapp.com/
I am interested to hear Saintsfanfl reply though.


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 10, 2017)

frank808 said:


> I have been platinum for several years and was platinum premier for 2016.  I have not seen any difference at all regarding upgrades at hotels or anything else.  The only thing different was getring a tracking tile last for becoming plat premier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



Sadly, I agree. I had it for two years and other than the annual gift afforded those who have the status, there was no difference between Platinum or Platinum Premier benefits.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 10, 2017)

bazzap said:


> I can only guess it is one of these, which I use and if so they are really good.
> https://www.thetileapp.com/
> I am interested to hear Saintsfanfl reply though.


Yep thats the one.  Plat premier got one last year.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## frankf3 (Jan 10, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Ok but how to explain that SPG shows my Platinum expiration as 2/1/18? Would they take that away?



Mine is the same, although my Marriott 2016 total nights were 54, (*fingers crossed*).   Hope they leave us plat...


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 11, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> *Status Tiers in the Marriott Rewards program* are earned in a number of different ways.  Whatever status level you've earned as of 12/31/16 will remain in effect until 2/28/18 unless you attain a higher level in the interim.
> 
> - Based on the number of Elite Nights earned annually:
> _Silver = 10 Nights
> ...


For the first time ever, I do not care what they do - Lifetime Platinum status takes away the worries.


----------



## gblotter (Jan 11, 2017)

My Elite Nights counter was reset to zero, and they preserved my Platinum status for 2017 even though I was in the middle of Gold territory with only 62 nights (and of course my rollover nights disappeared too). Second year in a row that Marriott has been kind to me in bestowing unearned Platinum status. I suspect it might be related to heavy spending on my Marriott Rewards VISA card, but who knows.

I enjoy Platinum status for the dedicated customer service phone number, and also some nice room upgrades I have received.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 11, 2017)

gblotter said:


> My Elite Nights counter was reset to zero, and they preserved my Platinum status for 2017



As others have refreshed my memory status runs through Feb 1. So if it shows Platinum right now then that is just the prior year status. It doesn't mean they kept us as Platinum. We won't know that for sure until next month.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 11, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> As others have refreshed my memory status runs through Feb 1. So if it shows Platinum right now then that is just the prior year status. It doesn't mean they kept us as Platinum. We won't know that for sure until next month.


The one time I was kept at platinum without enough nights they sent a letter informing me of that fact.  I assumed that this was standard operating procedure, but I really don't know if that is the case.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 13, 2017)

I am definitely staying at Platinum. I got notification in the mail today that even though I did not meet the nights requirement they are renewing it. 



> We are delighted to renew your Marriott Rewards Platinum Elite status for 2017. Although the number of nights required to renew your Elite level were not quite met, enjoy your benefits for another year with our compliments.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I am definitely staying at Platinum. I got notification in the mail today that even though I did not meet the nights requirement they are renewing it.


This seems to be quite common. They did it for DW a few years ago. Two years in a row I believe.


----------



## KenA (Jan 14, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> This seems to be quite common. They did it for DW a few years ago. Two years in a row I believe.



I just received my letter as well today.  Glad to have another year at platinum.  The Premier Silver with United helped us save some money on baggage and skip some lines.


----------

